# Georgian: number agreement of adjectives



## Moro12

გამარჯობათ! მე ვსწავლობ ქართულ ენას.

I have learned that the Georgian verb only takes a plural form if the subject is animate:
ბავშვები ბაღში თამაშობენ.
However, the verb remains singular if the subject is plural inanimate:
ვარსკვლავები ციში ასხივებს. (BTW, is ციში a correct form?)

I wonder what are the rules when it comes to adjectives. So, I have 4 questions:

If an adjective is used before a noun, does it takes plural with animate nouns? Which is correct:
ესენი ლამაზი ქალები არიან.
ესენი ლამაზები ქალები არიან.

If an adjective is used before a noun, does it takes plural with inanimate nouns? Which is correct:
ეს ახალი წიგნებია.
ეს ახლები წიგნებია.

If an adjective is used as a predicate, does it takes plural with animate nouns? Which is correct:
ესენი ქალები ლამაზი არიან.
ესენი ქალები ლამაზები არიან.

If an adjective is used as a predicate, does it takes plural with inanimate nouns? Which is correct:
ეს წიგნები ახალია.
ეს წიგნები ახლებია.

I would appreciate any help.


----------



## Ikalashxi

Moro12 said:


> გამარჯობათ! მე ვსწავლობ ქართულ ენას.
> 
> I have learned that the Georgian verb only takes a plural form if the subject is animate:
> ბავშვები ბაღში თამაშობენ.
> However, the verb remains singular if the subject is plural inanimate:
> ვარსკვლავები ციში ასხივებს. (BTW, is ციში a correct form?)


no correct form is ცაში. 
 and i'm almost certain that verb still needs to be in plural at least in that sentence.


Moro12 said:


> I wonder what are the rules when it comes to adjectives. So, I have 4 questions:
> 
> If an adjective is used before a noun, does it takes plural with animate nouns? Which is correct:
> ესენი ლამაზი ქალები არიან.
> ესენი ლამაზები ქალები არიან.



correct form is ესენი ლამაზი ქალები არიან


Moro12 said:


> If an adjective is used before a noun, does it takes plural with inanimate nouns? Which is correct:
> ეს ახალი წიგნებია.
> ეს ახლები წიგნებია.


correct form is ეს ახალი წიგნებია


Moro12 said:


> If an adjective is used as a predicate, does it takes plural with animate nouns? Which is correct:
> ესენი ქალები ლამაზი არიან.
> ესენი ქალები ლამაზები არიან.


none of the above are correct the proper form to say/spell it would be ეს ქალები ლამაზები არიან


Moro12 said:


> If an adjective is used as a predicate, does it takes plural with inanimate nouns? Which is correct:
> ეს წიგნები ახალია.
> ეს წიგნები ახლებია.
> 
> I would appreciate any help.



ეს წიგნები ახალია is the proper form to say it


----------



## rev98

Ikalashxi said:


> no correct form is ცაში.
> and i'm almost certain that verb still needs to be in plural at least in that sentence.



You are right.


----------



## mopc

So *varskvlavebi ts'ashi askhveben *​would be the way to say "stars are shining in the sky" right?

So what is the rule after all? What inanimate nouns demand plural and what don't?


----------



## rev98

This might really be an exception. We couldn't come up with other words like that (yet). Still thinking.
Maybe because if you look at the stars it looks like they are moving/alive. Most cultures saw gods in them. Maybe in the Georgian language this feeling stayed alive up until now. But it's only an idea.
Usually you wouldn't put the verb in the plural form if the subject is inanimate.


----------



## winenous

Apparently (in other words I read it in a couple of books a few minutes ago), if the verb usually applies to animate objects it can keep its 3 person plural ending even if the subject is inanimate, and it has the effect of personifying the subject. 

I think that could be the case with the shining stars, and is  pretty much what @rev98 said.


----------



## rev98

interesting, may I know where you read this?


----------



## winenous

Sure...

"Georgian Language and Culture, a Continuing Course", Howard Aronson and Dodona Kiziria"Personification and number agreement", p 413

"A Learner's Grammar", George Hewitt, Lesson 4 "Verb agreement with 3rd person plural subjects", p 55-56


----------



## rev98

დიდი მადლობა 

I have the second book, but hardly ever used it


----------



## tsiqara

მაგიდაზე მტვრიანი და ძველი თეფშებია. ეს თეფშები ძველი და მტვრიანია. ეს თეფშები ძველია. ეს თეფშები მტვრიანია. ესენი ლამაზი ქალები არიან. ესენი მშვენიერი ქალები არიან. ეს გოგო მშვენიერია. ესენი მშვენიერი გოგოები არიან. ესენი ძველი წიგნებია. ეს ძველი წიგნები გადასაყრელია. ესენი მოწყენილი სტუმრები არიან. ესენი დაუპატიჟებელი სტუმრები არიან. ეს დაუპატიჟებელი სტუმრები მშივრები არიან. ეს ჩემოდნები მძიმეა. ისინი მძიმე ჩემოდნებია.


----------



## green_muse

rev98 said:


> You are right.


No, he's not right. The author of the post is right. If a subject is inanimate the verb is in a singular form.
It is one of the most common mistakes that even locals are not aware of and don't pay attention to while speaking and writing.


----------

